

Show HN: Web Apps at a Glance - dzdnw
http://web.appsataglance.com

======
dzdnw
This is sort of a list of apps in the format of a blog. Intention is to list
web apps that people may find interesting or useful, and describe them in a
single sentence.

I would be grateful for any suggestions on how to improve the site, or ideas
for other apps that could be listed.

Also, this is my first time posting to Hacker News, so I hope I am doing it
right, and please tell me if I am not!

